# Frage an einige html-pros!



## Jan Seifert (22. Oktober 2001)

So, eine frage, bitte nur die drauf klicken die denken das sie das kennen, ist etwas nervig, also vorischt, will aber wissen wie das geht


----------



## cob17 (22. Oktober 2001)

!!!!!!!VORSICHT!!!!!!

DER USER WUßTE ES NICHT ODER ER WILL UNS VERARSCHEN! AUF DIESEM LINK IST EIN VIRUS! DANGER!


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Oktober 2001)

wie virus??? Nee oder, dann hab ich ja auch ein NNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN

Mit sowas macht man keinen spass, ist da einer oder nicht?


----------



## cob17 (22. Oktober 2001)

100 pro ist da einer... H+BEDV AntiVir Personal Edition hat einen gemeldet. 

das ist kein spaß!


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Oktober 2001)

So, der link ist weg, aber norton findet nix?!?!?!?!!?!??


----------



## cob17 (22. Oktober 2001)

lade dir mal auf http://www.download.de AntiVir Personal ... runter. das programm ist tausend mal besser als der norton-kack! 

... ich denke, norton hat den virus für zu harmlos eingestuft, um diesen zu melden. doch harmlose viren können ein gutes versteck für wirklich derbe sein...

nun ja, ich würde mir das dinge von antivir runtersaugen


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Oktober 2001)

danke, hab ivh runtergeladen, und er hat einige viren gefunde, die norten nicht gefunden hat,aber ob das von dieser seite ist weiss ich nicht, aber der link ist weg, hoffe das von da aus keiner kommt


----------

